# My Melanochromis johannii are actually Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos!



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

WELL...hehehe... 
I went to several sites including FF and posted a question about my Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos with a photo. Almost everyone told me that they were not cyaneorhabdos but johanniis.
Well, turns out almost everyone was wrong lol...because what people were telling me was a male johannii is now holding eggs!  SO, since johannii females are yellow, it means that they are cyaneorhabdos!

The first pic is the male and the second is the female when she was young.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

It's amazing how soo many people can all be wrong some times. It maynot be there fault but it's still pretty crazy.


----------

